
Grassmann.jl – Differential Geometric Algebra - DreamScatter
https://grassmann.crucialflow.com
======
DreamScatter
Related: Directsum.jl – Abstract tangent bundle vector space type operations -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22085911](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22085911)

